# blast from my past....



## bobcycles (May 16, 2020)

I remember restoring this bike back around 95' and consigning it to a high end Antique mall in Santa Monica...
Price was way up there due to the commission they charged for consignments... Probably close to 4k out 
the door with tax.  Never knew who purchased the bike, just got a call from the mall to come by and pick up a check one day.

Looks like the buyer is letting it go at no reserve.... orig bike, orig parts, but the cobalt blue was Powder coat (very good match
and really looks like paint!)  ... originally had USA tires....looks like some chinese riders ended up on it.

Funny how they listed with vague details....looks pretty clean still...











						1946 Schwinn Bicycle, blue and green, have original receipt of purchase in 1997.  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1946 Schwinn Bicycle, blue and green, have original receipt of purchase in 1997. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## 1motime (May 16, 2020)

Still a great looking Schwinn.  Beautiful restoration, colors, and holding up well.  Plating looks to have aged but that was a long time ago.  These things never go away.  Never know where and when they pop up.
I think that was the Antique Mall on Lincoln at Colorado.  I worked in the same building in the early 1980's before it was antique mall.  Hill and Vaughn.  High end classic car restorers.  Specialized in Packards.  
Building was originally the Santa Monica Bus barn.  Beautiful old thing.  Gone now for a high rise.  Gone like a lot of places on the West Side of LA.   Money talks.
Thanks for a blast from my past!


----------



## biker (May 16, 2020)

$4.05 for shipping? Something weird going on.


----------



## 1817cent (May 16, 2020)

Beautiful bike Bob.  I really enjoy the one you got for me a couple of years back.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 16, 2020)

Yeah, something weird happening!
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/atq/d/santa-monica-1946-schwinn-vintage-bike/7124282677.html


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2020)

ronbug said:


> $4.05 for shipping? Something weird going on.




Brand new newbie to eBay.


----------



## 1motime (May 17, 2020)

ronbug said:


> $4.05 for shipping? Something weird going on.



Shipping to me is calculated as $3.80.  I am a lot closer.  He is new.  Just wants to get rid of the bike it seems.  It has bids so the guy is going to have to figure it out.


----------



## 1motime (May 17, 2020)

Auction ended early.  Didn't know that could be done with active bids received and days to go.  It will turn up someday.  Another 20 years?


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2020)

1motime said:


> Auction ended early.  Didn't know that could be done with active bids received and days to go.  It will turn up someday.  Another 20 years?




Seller can cancel out any time. I'm betting since the seller is a newbie he screwed up not having a reserve and to protect his investment he axed the auction. Keep an eye out, it may pop back up with a BIN or reserve, and I hope he gets the shipping figured out.


----------



## 1motime (May 17, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Seller can cancel out any time. I'm betting since the seller is a newbie he screwed up not having a reserve and to protect his investment he axed the auction. Keep an eye out, it may pop back up with a BIN or reserve, and I hope he gets the shipping figured out.



Thanks for the info.  I know you can't make changes to the listing itself once you get a bid.  Wasn't aware you could cancel after getting a bid.  Learn something every day!


----------



## bobcycles (May 17, 2020)

1motime said:


> Still a great looking Schwinn.  Beautiful restoration, colors, and holding up well.  Plating looks to have aged but that was a long time ago.  These things never go away.  Never know where and when they pop up.
> I think that was the Antique Mall on Lincoln at Colorado.  I worked in the same building in the early 1980's before it was antique mall.  Hill and Vaughn.  High end classic car restorers.  Specialized in Packards.
> Building was originally the Santa Monica Bus barn.  Beautiful old thing.  Gone now for a high rise.  Gone like a lot of places on the West Side of LA.   Money talks.
> Thanks for a blast from my past!




YES That was the place and I totally remember Hill and Vaughn!  In fact I was an assistant manager at Aaron Bros right next
door in the late 80's!  
LOFL  Walked right past ya on the occassional "Norms" lunch run!


----------



## bobcycles (May 17, 2020)

Anyone know what the asking price was on Craigs?

Anyone know who Got it?


----------



## 1motime (May 17, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> YES That was the place and I totally remember Hill and Vaughn!  In fact I was an assistant manager at Aaron Bros right next
> door in the late 80's!
> LOFL  Walked right past ya on the occassional "Norms" lunch run!



Seems like a million years ago!  Venice, Ocean Park, Santa Monica have changed so much.  Norm's?  Should have walked another block to Bay Cities!  Great sandwiches!


----------



## bobcycles (May 17, 2020)

1motime said:


> Seems like a million years ago!  Venice, Ocean Park, Santa Monica have changed so much.  Norm's?  Should have walked another block to Bay Cities!  Great sandwiches!




I DID!  Loved the Bay cities!  Insane Subs!  Always mixed it up!  the good ol days...
right behind Lincoln on 9th? or 10th was a huge Thrift store that would do auctions on 
new stuff they got in in the early AM.... I used to take a brake from Aaron brothers and 
run sneak over there and bid on Art deco furniture, 50's Kitch, lamps etc.
that's right...slipped out of work to feed the vintage cravings....  them wuz the daze!


----------



## volksboy57 (May 17, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Anyone know what the asking price was on Craigs?
> 
> Anyone know who Got it?



It just said to make an offer. I emailed a low low offer, but didn't hear back(rightfully)


----------

